
Can a Machine Replace Humans in Building Regular Expressions? A Case Study [pdf] - 2swarovsky
http://www.human-competitive.org/sites/default/files/bartoli-delorenzo-medvet-tarlao-is-paper.pdf
======
azaleeeer
nicer version:
[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/stamp/stamp.jsp?arnumber=7478431](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/stamp/stamp.jsp?arnumber=7478431)

